# Rainy day snakes



## -Matt- (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought I would throw up a some pictures of a few snakes that are enjoying all the wet weather we are getting at the moment.

Common Tree Snake _Dendrelaphis punctulatus_




Keelback _Tropidonophis mairii_












Red Bellied Black Snake _Pseudechis porphyricus_


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 7, 2010)

nice! love the face on the rbb

and the tree snake has a knot in its tail :lol:

donks


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 7, 2010)

Your photo's came out nice! Particularly like the 1st one of the Red Belly


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 7, 2010)

That first pic of the keelback is a classic


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> That first pic of the keelback is a classic




i second that


----------



## naledge (Mar 8, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> and the tree snake has a knot in its tail :lol:



ahaha xD that's awesome.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 8, 2010)

Was that far from home m8?..great pics!!..i was thinking about all the poor snakes getting caught in the current floods,..bet the trees are packed.


----------



## melgalea (Mar 8, 2010)

stunning rbb


----------



## voodoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Awsome pics...nice work.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 8, 2010)

schizmz said:


> Was that far from home m8?..great pics!!..i was thinking about all the poor snakes getting caught in the current floods,..bet the trees are packed.



Thanks everyone.
Tree snake was across the road from my house, other two were within a 20 minute radius I spose.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 8, 2010)

awesome pictures...truely beautiful


----------



## Robo1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice photos.

That rrb looks awesome, I didn't realise they had such a large eye in relation to their head.



da_donkey said:


> and the tree snake has a knot in its tail :lol:



I didn't notice and had to go back and have a look, but that's hilarious


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome photos. The RBBS has a very light coloured face. Well done.


----------



## krusty (Mar 10, 2010)

cool pics,love the one of the GTS.


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 10, 2010)

love that red bellie


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 10, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> Awesome photos. The RBBS has a very light coloured face. Well done.


alot of our RBBS up this way do have a light face ....I love them all but I love a really black faced RBBS myself ...

great pics by the way MATT


----------



## -Andrew- (Mar 10, 2010)

Robo1 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> That rrb looks awesome, I didn't realise they had such a large eye in relation to their head.


 The eye is big in comparison at the moment as the snake is a baby, it will
grow into it's eyes in time and look more proportional as it matures.


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 10, 2010)

love the Keelback, never realised how nice they are


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

nice pics matt.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 10, 2010)

Robo1 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> That rrb looks awesome, I didn't realise they had such a large eye in relation to their head.


 
Thanks mate,
The eye is only large because it is only a very young snake (wouldn't have even been a foot long) ....it'll grow into it as it matures.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2010)

Great keelback pics matt.The gts looks like a bit of a stunner to.


----------

